
A Quest to Read a Book a Day for 365 Days - danielzarick
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/12/nyregion/12towns.html#
======
biohacker42
When I was a kid, during one particular summer, I read two books a day. And
one book a day does not sound like a quest to me, but like a wonderful hobby
for anyone who has the time. Also this article is pure fluff.

------
balding_n_tired
Looked to me a bit like the article on Eddy Izzard running all those marathons
--one has to admit the determination, but wonder whether it really has a
point. As Bill Swift says, you do need to take the time. And as the article
acknowledges, the goal imposes a limit on the books chosen. If you really have
an urge to pick up _The Man Without Qualities_ or _Critique of Pure Reason_,
well, wait for a different year.

------
billswift
Every year from 1994 through 2001, I read a minimum of 107 to a maximum of 159
new books per year, that does not include books I reread or that I didn't
finish. The main thing I learned is that you need to take time to think about
what you are reading and draw connections with other things for it to be very
valuable.

------
MikeCapone
Her website (with her book reviews) can be found here:

<http://www.readallday.org/>

